# Construction term: "Pulling gyprock" what does that mean?



## turak (Feb 23, 2013)

*Construction term: "pulling gyprock" what does that mean?*

I'm a painting contractor so drywall is not my specialty:

I know hanging gyprock, mudding gyprock and sanding the gyprock smooth; but not "pulling" gyprock.

Incidentally I don't like the common term used in all ads about 'plastering' drywall or gyprock. Plastering is an art and a trade distinctly separate from mudding drywall or gyprock, yet everyone uses this term when they actually mean mudding: not plastering. Plaster dries in 10 minutes and is not used on gyprock. Mud is used.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

Sounds like demoing drywall to studs


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Without context I'd say either demo drywall or pouring a floor over radiant floor heat.


----------



## turak (Feb 23, 2013)

*That's what I thought...*

But who the hell need any 'experience' to do that? A crow bar is all you need. Jesus the ads they have on the internet: like you need 'experience' to rip off drywall? Just rip the damn thing off! The ad said 'experience in pulling gyprock' Who the hell needs experience doing that? Only an idiot.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

This is a double post. Please only post in one section per question. 

Second, Gyprock is technically a type of board unto itself. Though not very popular here it is in other parts of the world. I worked with it one time and believe it came from Australia. Google confirmed it.

It is very similar to drywall however Gyprock can be used to make cornice and crown without the use of other products such as Trim-Tex, etc...

If it was a criagslist ad I'd assume it was a typo, and "pulling Gyprock" simply meant to demo the wall covering as the terms used to finish true Gyprock is the same as drywall I.E. mud, spackle, finish, etc...


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Another idea is they are talking about gypCRETE, which is a poured underlayment.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

turak said:


> But who the hell need any 'experience' to do that? A crow bar is all you need. Jesus the ads they have on the internet: like you need 'experience' to rip off drywall? Just rip the damn thing off! The ad said 'experience in pulling gyprock' Who the hell needs experience doing that? Only an idiot.


I think it's one of 2 things:whistling
............Thing 1) Pull the crap off the wall:blink:
............Thing 2) Pull the crap off the stack and pass it out in the house.
Although you may not think experience is needed, those that do it all the time would school you on it:thumbsup:


----------



## turak (Feb 23, 2013)

*schooling how to stack it...*

Let's see, that will take about 5 minutes of schooling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

turak said:


> Let's see, that will take about 5 minutes of schooling


That's why your a painter:laughing:


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

I've fixed more than a few jobs where someone who thought it took no training to demo drywall (trying to save a few bucks) found out otherwise!


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm no sheetrocker at the least, but I'm thinking "pulling gyprock" means from the boom lift. A stocker. 

I'll go back to cutting wood now :laughing:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

turak said:


> I'm a painting contractor so drywall is not my specialty:
> 
> I know hanging gyprock, mudding gyprock and sanding the gyprock smooth; but not "pulling" gyprock.
> 
> Incidentally I don't like the common term used in all ads about 'plastering' drywall or gyprock. Plastering is an art and a trade distinctly separate from mudding drywall or gyprock, yet everyone uses this term when they actually mean mudding: not plastering. Plaster dries in 10 minutes and is not used on gyprock. Mud is used.


They mean "Finishing drywall" pulling mud on the gyprock. :thumbsup:


----------



## turak (Feb 23, 2013)

*nope: pulling is not finsihing drywall or gyprock*

Nobody ever calls finishing drywall pulling. Mudding is mudding: not pulling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

turak said:


> Nobody ever calls finishing drywall pulling. Mudding is mudding: not pulling


I don't know:blink: You stock it,,,,hang it,,,and tape mud and finish it....
But pull it


----------



## turak (Feb 23, 2013)

HAH: I've done plumbing, carpentry, I've worked in heavy construction and remodel and let me tell you: it takes TEN times more experience and schooling to learn how to paint than any other trade. Pulling drywall is not a trade and will never be a trade or a profession. Just as in demolition: pulling down walls is no big thing. A crowbar, a hammer and a sledgehammer is all you need.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Pfff....all you need is a paint brush. :whistling


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Maybe that's what happens after "Tape and Bed"


----------



## turak (Feb 23, 2013)

WRONG: The main difference between all you other trades and the painting profession is that you deal with solid materials. Painters deal with a liquid material. Obviously you've never been a painter so you don't know that every single chemicals formula is different: every color is different, every surface is different and unless you use a paint you've used before you can get wildly different coverage rates, drying times, numbers of coats needed. Good paint can be thinned. Most of the crap sold today is junk. oil base paints are disappearing; quality is disappearing from the building trades on all levels. Good patching compounds have been discontinued. The new ones are crap. The latex paint sold today can't be sanded: it peels like rubber. The adhesion is lousy; it doesn't stick. Tape is thinner and tears, good brushes have almost disappeared from the market. So has good lumber. Talk about what you know: not what you don't know. I've done demolition on drywall so I can talk. You haven't done painting.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I guess you are talking to me. 

Don't go off the deep end shall we? The thread is about "pulling sheetrock", not your lame insecurities. And yeah...I am a professional finisher as well. Paint if you don't understand that term.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

turak said:


> WRONG: The main difference between all you other trades and the painting profession is that you deal with solid materials. Painters deal with a liquid material. Obviously you've never been a painter so you don't know that every single chemicals formula is different: every color is different, every surface is different and unless you use a paint you've used before you can get wildly different coverage rates, drying times, numbers of coats needed. Good paint can be thinned.  Most of the crap sold today is junk. oil base paints are disappearing; quality is disappearing from the building trades on all levels. Good patching compounds have been discontinued. The new ones are crap. The latex paint sold today can't be sanded: it peels like rubber. The adhesion is lousy; it doesn't stick. Tape is thinner and tears, good brushes have almost disappeared from the market. So has good lumber. Talk about what you know: not what you don't know. I've done demolition on drywall so I can talk. You haven't done painting.


Yo turak. Take a chill pill. You're new here, I don't think it's proper the way you are going off on seasoned members. Painting is a trade that needs a lot of knowledge but isn't that difficult. In other words it's not rocket science. Have some respect for the members here until you are a little bit better know.

And I believe that Kent can paint. You don't even know the guy and you are coming down on him. Also, when you see the little emoticons, generally that means it should be taken with a grain of salt as in a joke.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

turak said:


> Talk about what you know: not what you don't know. I've done demolition on drywall so I can talk. You haven't done painting.


Bro:laughing: calm down:no: Please use this button







before you start your rant, so we know who your going off on:blink:
Kent by the way has posted pics of some super fine finishes on this forum, sometimes you gotta RTFF. As for myself I can sling the slop with the best of them and have sprayed every thing including polyester resin finishes just calm down, it's Saturday. I'm going surfing now


----------



## turak (Feb 23, 2013)

You start dissing other construction trades and you will have your ass kicked by every painter in the business: don't you tell ME about painting when you know nothing about painting. I've been spraying with my Graco highboy for twenty years and before that I painted without spraying for twenty years: you lousy carpenters? PHAW... all you need is a hammer and a nail. Get it sonnyboy?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Since it appears that the OP is more knowledgeable than than anyone else here, there doesn't seem to be much need to keep this thread open for insult trading.

Closed.


----------

